# Go Team!



## drippin' rock (Aug 5, 2014)

How has Man's desire to be a part of a team shaped the world as we know it?


----------



## bullethead (Aug 5, 2014)

Ted Kazinski said it best:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/national/longterm/unabomber/manifesto.text.htm


.....errrr wait, maybe he wasn't a team player???


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 5, 2014)

Never read that before.  My he's a Debbie Downer.

I don't disagree with some of his points.  I agree leftish anthropologists are hypersensitive.


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 5, 2014)

Or better yet, how has that desire shaped man's worldview?  Are there examples where man has stepped outside the need to relate to others?


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 5, 2014)

drippin' rock said:


> Never read that before.  My he's a Debbie Downer.
> 
> I don't disagree with some of his points.  I agree leftish anthropologists are hypersensitive.


----------



## Israel (Aug 6, 2014)

drippin' rock said:


> Or better yet, how has that desire shaped man's worldview?  Are there examples where man has stepped outside the need to relate to others?


I am assuming much in this but here's my take. We relate to one another based upon our ideal self. I know that's not deep, until the specifics are examined.
That is, the considering of all the "what alls" that have made a man conscious of himself, and in that consciousness seek to relate to others. Or, conversely, to seek not to relate.
If a man were to say something not so very outlandish as "I am aware of myself", it implies by phrasing what may, or may not be a truth. There is a beholding, and a thing beheld.
The question then becomes "what is the man"? 
And, also, what is the "thing" presenting what is being beheld?
Simply put, I have thought in this way...when I think, and behold a thought...which is the "me"? The one sitting, so to speak, in the theatre watching the screen? The screen itself with an endless parade of "thought stuff", or...who, or what is in the projection booth?
Curiously (to some) perhaps, I have found Jesus speaking of such things.


----------

